# Canadian, B.C. officials work to thwart the invasion of ‘fishzilla’



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

Canadian, B.C. officials work to thwart the invasion of

There's a picture that comes with the article. That's one scary looking fish! I'm thinking instant soprano. I would NOT swim in water inhabited by this species.

BAN the species immediately!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

While I agree this particular fish should and most likely will be banned, I doubt you'll have to worry bout swimming with one in Canada, let alone lose any body parts. This is the one that was found in central park in Burnaby last summer that was released by some idiot. Most likely a irresponsible fish keeper, same way the snakehead problem started in the US. Most snakehead species won't survive the winter up here, unfortunately this is one the only species that would possibly survive the winter. Guess you wasn't around here at the time this happened. There were couple threads about it, plus the guy who first caught it on video is a member here.


----------



## mcrocker (May 29, 2010)

"Maybe if we take this snakehead, mangle it and fold it a bit, then freeze it for 6 months, it will look more like a Fishzilla. Then we can make some more sensational headlines, since everybody will have forgotten all the ones we made in the spring"


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

And people wonder why we dont import Snakeheads at IPU.............


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Rastapus said:


> And people wonder why we dont import Snakeheads at IPU.............


Bad press???


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

Diztrbd1 said:


> While I agree this particular fish should and most likely will be banned, I doubt you'll have to worry bout swimming with one in Canada, let alone lose any body parts. This is the one that was found in central park in Burnaby last summer that was released by some idiot. Most likely a irresponsible fish keeper, same way the snakehead problem started in the US. Most snakehead species won't survive the winter up here, unfortunately this is one the only species that would possibly survive the winter. Guess you wasn't around here at the time this happened. There were couple threads about it, plus the guy who first caught it on video is a member here.


I followed the "Central Park" story quite closely. I also learnt that it's a Buddhist thing to release live fish into the wild. If Buddhists want to release creatures into the wild then they should take the fish back to where it came from and release it there.

I don't think the one that was at Central Park could seriously injure someone. I do think that the fish pictured in the article could inflict serious harm.

I'd like to make it clear that I'm not opposed to Buddhism as a way of life.


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

Hmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

The fish pictured IS the the fish that was found in burnaby. What would really suck is that if they banned sale and import of snakeheads they would include all snakeheads, bichirs, channa... Etc. some of which I would love to keep one day. Like was mentioned the last time this was talked about I think these fish should be chipped like aros.

Sent via the Shining.


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

Let's go fishin!!
I hear they're delicious


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

could you imagine finding this "fishzilla" in your local park? those teeth could probably eat small pets and children


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

Foxtail said:


> The fish pictured IS the the fish that was found in burnaby.
> Sent via the Shining.


I didn't realize that it was the fish captured in Burnaby. At a glance it sort of looks like a small coelacanth.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Ya, it has been disected and frozen and refrozen. It is not really as big as it looks in the article pic... He's doing the old hold the fish out in front of you as far as you can to make it look bigger.

Sent via the Shining.


----------

